

How to Build Habits to Lead a Better Life in 2015 - karangoeluw
https://medium.com/@karan/exactly-how-to-build-habits-to-lead-a-better-life-in-2015-922714665e23

======
xxjaba
Good luck with your changes in 2015! I've also found that focusing on small
changes can help quite a bit too when trying to change your habits. Want to
lose weight? Try to find an easy way to cut 200 calories, like not putting
sugar in your coffee in the morning. Once you have that down, you can move on
to another small action. The small successes add up over time and the small
wins keep you motivated over time.

~~~
karangoeluw
Yup. This is exactly how I think everyone should approach new habits.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

